# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مصاحبه پزشکی ارتش 97(لطفا فقط کسانی که اطلاعات دارن نظر بدن)

## Alirezaaaaa

*سلام
دوستان من پزشکی ارتش برای مصاحبه دعوت شدم و ممنون میشم کسانی که در مورد مصاحبه اطلاعاتی دارن با بنده به اشتراک بزارن.
پ.ن:لطفا از پیام های مایوس کننده خودداری کنید...میدونم خارج نمیتونم برم...اختیارم دست خودم دیگه نیست...در کل حاشیه نرید فقط در مورد مصاحبه و گزینش میخوام اطلاعات جمع کنم*

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

*بالا*

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

یاالله  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## masama

من پارسال کل رساله و تاریخ و تقویمو حفظ کردم اخرش بخاطر بند پ رد شدم :Yahoo (43):

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> من پارسال کل رساله و تاریخ و تقویمو حفظ کردم اخرش بخاطر بند پ رد شدم


ببخشید بند پ چیه؟

----------


## samis

> ببخشید بند پ چیه؟


بند پ نمیدونی ناموسا؟؟ :Yahoo (20):

----------


## esiya

> *
> 
> ببخشید بند پ چیه*


بند پارتی بازی

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> بند پارتی بازی


من کسیو میشناسم که بدون پارتی در پزشکی ارتش قبول شده :/ لطفا الکی دیگران رو ناامید نکنید،شاید اون تنها امید اونها باشه
پ.ن:تا مطمعن نیستیم حرف نزنیم
 @zahra1900

----------


## masama

ترازش چند بوده

----------

